# Notificaciones de plasma raras.

## brutico

Veréis hace unos días quitaron QT 5.10 y me toco pasar a la versión 5.9 haciendo globalmenu de gtk no me funcione ya que solo va >=QT5.10 o versiones posteriores...

Bueno, quise probar QT 5.11, desinstale todo QT he instale  la version rc, pero a reiniciar no entraba en el escritorio. Recompile todo lo que dependa QT y ahi muchos ebuild no compilaba.

Total volví Qt 5.9 y recompile todo lo que dependa de qt. 

Entonces las notificaciones se ven así.

https://i.imgur.com/dZsvC9v.png

https://i.imgur.com/hd3m00A.png

----------

## pelelademadera

 *brutico wrote:*   

> Veréis hace unos días quitaron QT 5.10 y me toco pasar a la versión 5.9 haciendo globalmenu de gtk no me funcione ya que solo va >=QT5.10 o versiones posteriores...
> 
> Bueno, quise probar QT 5.11, desinstale todo QT he instale  la version rc, pero a reiniciar no entraba en el escritorio. Recompile todo lo que dependa QT y ahi muchos ebuild no compilaba.
> 
> Total volví Qt 5.9 y recompile todo lo que dependa de qt. 
> ...

 

deshabilita las notificaciones de chrome...

viste cuando visitas un sitio que te pregunta si deseas que el sitio envie notificaciones.... mi sano consejo es que siempre pongas que no, o deny, sino te llena de esas pavadas

----------

## brutico

Si eso intento... lo que pasa que se ven con esquinas redondas y de tamaño muy grande... serian rectángulos pequeños con negro de fondo.

En las dos capturas se ve con las esquinas redondeadas y un color que no es negro, y medio transparente.

----------

## brutico

He descubierto que es plasma-nn el causante. He puesto connman y las notificaciones se ven correctas.

----------

